# Working Rights on Bridging Visa E



## tam95 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey guys, 

This is the story. I'm an Aussie citizen and my partner is Nigerian. When I met my partner, he was on intermission from uni. He thought that he could take a second semester of intermission. We wanted to do this so we could save for the partner visa fees. Around a month ago, we received a notice of intent to cancel his student visa. We kind of panicked and got in touch with an immigration lawyer. We ended up submitting our partner visa application before his visa was actually cancelled. 

Now his visa has been officially cancelled, and our lawyer said that he would lodge an application for a bridging visa A. He said he would send us confirmation of this lodgement. He hasn't sent us anything. I called him last Friday and he said that we needed to lodge an application for bridging visa E. We need working rights as we can't afford all our expenses on my salary alone. Is it difficult to get these working rights? And does it take a long time? 

Thank you for taking the time to read my saga, I really appreciate it


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Is he actually a immigration lawyer or just a lawyer that dabbles in migration issues?

You should have contacted a Registered Migration Agent.

It seems you have not been given all or very good advice.

As far as I know it is very hard to get work rights or anything from a Bridging Visa E (E stands for evil).

I would ask a please explain from the "lawyer".

How long ago was your Partner Visa application?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

If your information is correct, it looks like your partner's lawyer may have to do a crash course on " bridging visas". It's actually quite a complex area of the migration regulations. Still,it shouldn't be too hard for a lawyer to get his head around it...


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*From what has been posted, it might not be smooth sailng for the 820 either.*


----------



## tam95 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Now I'm panicking!*

Hey guys,

Thanks for taking the time to respond. The website advertises as immigration lawyers but I don't think this guy usually handles immigration matters. Is there any other visa he can apply for other than bridging visa e? We didn't think so, considering right now he is technically illegal.

Also is t hard to change to a migration agent? This lawyer is doing our head in. He never answers call or responds to emails and it is very frustrating.

Thank you


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

tam95 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> *If your lawyer was not a registered migration agent as well, the advice you received should have been limited to ' migration LEGAL advice', which does not include advice or assistance about applying for visas.
> 
> ...


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I would consult with one of the 2 migration agents that have relied to your post - both are qualified and experience to give you the best advice left to you.


----------



## tam95 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Update*

Hey guys,

Thank you so much for your adivice earlier. Today we drove to Sydney with all of our documents to prove financial hardship and my partner got the BVE with full working and study rights. We were absolutely shocked. Our migration lawyer still didn't do much to help. I think we will fire him because I think we can do the rest of the partner visa ourself.

I'm still worried about the partner visa though. We applied for it in the beginning of May. I know there may be some complications, however we have plenty of proof.

Thanks again for reading my story


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Great news for you, but I would still consult one of the RMA's to make sure no traps have been laid.


----------



## tam95 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Traps?*

Ampk what kind of traps are you talking about?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't know, but a RMA liked that post. So a fair chance that there is a trap or two.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I think what ampk means is that if your lawyer gave you such bad advice about such an elementary thing (which if what you said is accurate, he really did) it might be best to let an actual registered migration agent look at your case to ensure your lawyer didn't leave out any important evidence or make any other mistakes that could negatively impact your application.


----------



## Peter_Nguyen (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi tam95,

I am in the same situation. I am on BVE at the moment and would like to apply for the work right. Which documents did you show the immigration to prove financial hardship?

Thanks.



tam95 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for your adivice earlier. Today we drove to Sydney with all of our documents to prove financial hardship and my partner got the BVE with full working and study rights. We were absolutely shocked. Our migration lawyer still didn't do much to help. I think we will fire him because I think we can do the rest of the partner visa ourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## mm1408 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi tam95,

We are in the same situation. I read from other posts that you need to show your single income, expenses, bills and budget to make it clear that you guys will be struggling.



Peter_Nguyen said:


> Hi tam95,
> 
> I am in the same situation. I am on BVE at the moment and would like to apply for the work right. Which documents did you show the immigration to prove financial hardship?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Melina5 (Nov 21, 2017)

*I don't know what to do*

Hi,

my partner and I will have the same situation with BVE very soon  How did you prove your situation? Did they want to see your bank statements or something?

I'm thinking how we can pull this off until we're waiting for our PR.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## breekigo (Nov 21, 2017)

hi.its interesting because im in the same situation your partner to a tee.im in the process of filling for an appeal for my cancellation.i also want to apply for work rights once i apply for my bridging visa.i am a single mum of one and cant afford to not be working during the review process.what proof of hardship do they need to see to?


----------



## breekigo (Nov 21, 2017)

hi guys....another question.how long does it take to get granted work rights for a BVE and also to get a review hearing date for an appeal for the cancellation of a student visa?


----------



## peanut48 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi all

It would help if someone can please update about the timelines, I'm in a similar situation now and really concerned about my next steps.

My BVE was only for less than a week because they couldn't see my appeal in their systems. I still haven't got an acknowledgement letter from AAT (lodged online), does anyone know how long it takes? I have my next DIBP appointment in 1 day and I don't know what happens if I don't get the AAT acknowledgement.

Also how long did it take to get BVE with working rights? Can you apply on the counter at the same time as when they are granting the BVE without working rights?

Thanks


----------



## peanut48 (Dec 1, 2017)

Update: I've got my AAT Appeal Acknowledgement, took 4 working days.

Does anyone know how long working rights on BVE application takes? Thanks


----------



## tam95 (Jun 18, 2017)

Melina5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my partner and I will have the same situation with BVE very soon  How did you prove your situation? Did they want to see your bank statements or something?
> 
> ...


Hey, I've only just logged on to this after such a long time? I just got a generic budget planner off excel, then input all of my bills. I made sure to get statements and proof of everything. Then I printed everything off and went into the office and explained the situation and she just granted it on the spot.

Hope that helps.


----------



## brittanyle99 (Dec 29, 2018)

tam95 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for your adivice earlier. Today we drove to Sydney with all of our documents to prove financial hardship and my partner got the BVE with full working and study rights. We were absolutely shocked. Our migration lawyer still didn't do much to help. I think we will fire him because I think we can do the rest of the partner visa ourself.
> 
> ...


Very glad to hear that your boyfriend applied successfully for the right to work and study. I'm currently in the same situation and my student visa will turn in to bridging visa E soon as well. May I ask what kind of documents you guys use to apply for financial hardship?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

When I was on a BVC without work rights, I applied for work rights by filling out form 1005, and included a budget (used a generic budget sheet I found online). I also included bills, children's school fees/uniform receipts, and bank statements to back up the budget sheet. This proved financial hardship and I was able to get work rights. Hope that helps.


----------

